

The Top Passcodes You Should Never Use On Your iPhone - zgorgonola
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/06/14/the-top-10-passcodes-you-should-never-use-on-your-iphone/

======
pbahra
Good article here about what makes for a really good password with lots of
analysis and stats - [http://www.troyhunt.com/2011/06/brief-sony-password-
analysis...](http://www.troyhunt.com/2011/06/brief-sony-password-
analysis.html)

